# Mangrove Jacks Ginger beer...What is the sweetener?



## Burt de Ernie (6/6/14)

Hi all,

I went to Dave's Homebrewing today and got a packet of Mangrove Jacks Ginger beer.

The packet comes with two small sweetener packets but Dave wasn't sure whether these should or should not be added.

Has anyone had any experience with this?

Do you think they are necessary?


----------



## anthonyUK (6/6/14)

Hi,
How much approx. is there provided?
I would guess it is some form of unfermentable sugar e.g. Splenda


----------



## Burt de Ernie (6/6/14)

Yep.....its Acesulfame potassium....not that I know what this really is.

Does anyone know if there is any natural substitute?


----------



## n87 (6/6/14)

i think i did the same kit.
i didnt put it in.

from my tastes so far... maybe i should have.


----------



## Rodolphe01 (6/6/14)

They are necessary if you want it sweet. Probably no natural substitute to make it sweet. If you keg you could simply add sugar to your liking and it will only ferment ever so slowly (if at all).


----------



## Burt de Ernie (6/6/14)

I noticed on the MJ website the packaging says "Yeast Under Base" however in the same spot on my packaging there is a retrofit sticker saying "Yeast and sweetener under base".

I'm starting to think this is a fail.


----------



## TheBaron (7/6/14)

Just from a quick Google, it sounds like Acesulfame potassium is just another artificial sweetener, in practise often used alongside the better known aspartame.

I think you'll have to just weigh up how tolerant you are of artificial sweetener. I've grown to become very used to it in most applications and would prefer it to sugar, but a lot of people seem to have a real hate for it.


----------



## Simon2808 (7/6/14)

I always added caster sugar to non-alcohol lemonades and ginger beers, with plenty of citrus peel going in the ginger beer


----------



## wereprawn (7/6/14)

Is there a reason people aren't using lactose in their GBs And ciders? If you are not intolerant of the stuff.


----------



## burrster (8/6/14)

wereprawn said:


> Is there a reason people aren't using lactose in their GBs And ciders? If you are not intolerant of the stuff.


I would suggest the sheer volume needed/cost of lactose is the main reason. I added 1 kg of lactose to one of my ciders with a result that I'm my opinion needed a bit more sweetness. I've ended up back sweetening the whole batch as I drink it. Even my other half thinks it should be sweeter and she like cider more on the dry side.


----------

